# A Sad Part to a Symphony I made



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is some sad music for those who would like to listen. Please give feedback if you like. It was done with my computer. Thanks.

http://billymcbride.bandcamp.com/track/x-2

Billy M.


----------

